# I need some advice



## gaff84 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi, i'm wondering if someone can give me some advice. I bought a new kitten yesterday. The previous owner said he was 12 weeks old but I think he's a bit older. He was the last one left in his litter and was kept in a stable outside in a large hamster cage. I felt sorry for him and had to take him home. Now he is home, he won't come out from under the couch and keeps hissing at me and my daughter everytime we move. I've kept him to one room with everything in there. I'm just afraid that it's obvious he has had little human contact that he will always be like this. Please give me some advice.
Rhian


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

There are loads of people on here who I'm sure will be able to help. Poor cat is probably freaked out at going from a cage to a big open space. I'm sure someone on here had a similar experience and actually got a cage for the cat to sit in (but with the door open etc) so the cat could feel safer. 

I would report the owner to the RSPCA.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

This might help - esp the link to socialising feral kittens as may be some tips you can use?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/183392-help-kittens-have-been-raised-cage.html


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

when i brought rumble home he was just the same, even though he had had plenty of human contact, he pretty much hid for the first few days. 
I think you are doing the right thing keeping him to one room for now, and i'm sure given time he will get used to human contact, it just might take a bit longer for him given his start so far. 
My mate reckons if you stroke them while theyre eating it gets them used to being stroked a bit more cos they dont react to it, theyre more concerned with eating, although it probably differs depending on the cat and you may needto build his confidence up to the point where you can start doing that if he's particuarly skittish

im sure youll get loads of better advice when more ppl get up, but u shouldnt lose hope, he has a long way ahead of him to learn affection and it's defintaley not to late


----------



## Babette (Jul 3, 2008)

My Burmillamale did the same when he came to me from Holland. A few days later he began in short periods to be visable. 

During the night I let him be alone with the toilet and water and food. Hoping he will dare come out when all cats and humans had gone to bed. 

He became as he was in beforehand a very lovely cat BUT he still does not like new places and sounds. So showtime is over for him now.

My first NFO started under a bed for 8 days in a box. Then she dared sit in the bed for some weeks but still was under the bed most of the time, then she dared sleeping in the upper bed. Then she started useing the rest of the house.She has been the best freind I ever could dream of. BUT for many years none of our visiters new how she looked. She made herself unvisble when she heard the dogs barking. A visiter is comming. Even though I tried I was not able to find her. She has been with us for 15 years now. 

I cannot promise you that your cat will react like mine but I can tell you that 2 days under something is quiet normal. Let us have an update in a month or so. If it still is aggresive and hiding I will share your oppion about him never beeing a soulmade in the family.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.From your description of his previous living conditions I'm not really surprised that the poor little guy is frightened and confused.Is it possible that he came from a semi feral litter of kittens.You say he was in a small cage in a stable is this a stable yard situation where his mother may be the resident mouse/rat catcher.I would set him up in a quiet ,spare room with his food ,toys and litter tray in it,keeping the tray as far away as possible from his food.As someone else said a cage covered on three sides ,like a den,with the door left open,or a big cardboard box with nice comfy bed in where he can"hide"Make a point of ,quietly going to visit him frequently,sit on the floor and read a newspaper/book quiety out loud.You will feel a bit daft but it will help him to get used to your voice.Have a tub of treats and if he approaches give him one,all movements slow.Let him be the one to come to you,curiousity will normal win in the end but you will have to be patient.Once he seems to be comfortable with you in the room you could start leaving the door open and allow him to venture out.If possible dont let him have the full run of the house,it may be too much.Just slowly add another room as his confidence grows.Good luck and keep us updated.We would love to see some pics of your new furbaby.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Patience love and treats I had one like that it was climbing the Walls at first within a week it was a totally different cat


----------



## gaff84 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice. So far he hasn't come out from the couch till 7pm. I've tried to sit with him at little intervals, giving him tuna on a spoon which he didn't really take. At 7pm, he came out and had a wonder round, eat some food, drank some water and has even played with a few toys but has still hissed at my little girl and I. I went out for a couple if hours ans left a sitter in. When I came home, the kitten had gone into his new bed that he had never gone too on his own. That for me is a big achievment


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

sounds mean to us humans - but ignoring is polite in cats 

hard to get young daughter to do - sorry, but sitting in room watching tv, reading etc - if he comes out, dont look!!!  

let him become used to house noises & smells ( not being rude to you!  )

and approach you unlooked at in his own time


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

My Dog was crated as a puppy till he was 10 months old My husband resuced him after the owner was going to bag him:cursing: his crime he had not taken his mothers long haired jack russell genehmy:


When we got him he would hide under a coffee table as he got more adventurous he would move around the room but only to the carpet bar if we wanted him to go over we would have to lift him.

I know not the same as a kitten but giving him time moving his food bowl nearer to the door daily and within a few weeks he became much more confident

He is 13 years old now and so loyal it is unreal. (he is being driven mad by the kittens as he cannot get close enough to them yet)

He still cowers if a black bag is shook near him 

He can still remember his early days i'm sure but it has not stopped him from having a normal healthy life. He is as balanced as any terrier is

What i'm saying is take your time dont rush the kitten, the slower the better.
Get a cage but keep the door open a little to begin with and open it a little more daily once he is happy in that room open the bedroom door it may take a while but you will get there.

If a Jack Russell can spend 10 months of his life in one and turn out ok a small kitten will be fine in no time


----------



## SidGnome (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't think I can add anything that hasn't been said - patience, food and (when possible) love. He has had a rough start in life and needs to learn to trust you. He will eventually, but you need to give him time.

I, too, would consider reporting the owner to the RSPCA. It sounds like they need their pets' living conditions looked over.

It sounds like he is already starting to come around, so keep doing what you are doing. He may never be the most affectionate, curl-up-on-your lap type of cat but he will show affection in other ways if you treat him right.

If you see him start to sleep on his back with his belly exposed, it's a good sign - a cat won't sleep like that, completely exposed, unless he trusts he will be safe in his surroundings.


----------

